# Latest Lampshade project



## larry C (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey y'all, here's the latest lampshade project...it's on it's way to a proud new owner in Seattle.3.700 + pieces of SpectraPly 
and holly. plus 40 hours of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2021)

Just amazing....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 12, 2021)

This is beautiful. I would say very few people make segmented lamp shades.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2021)

Striking! Can you take a picture with the bulb on? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 13, 2021)

OMG, that is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 13, 2021)

Although it is awesome - my head hurts just thinking about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2021)

Tony said:


> Just amazing....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2021)

Tony said:


> Just amazing....


View attachment 200189


Nature Man said:


> Striking! Can you take a picture with the bulb on? Chuck


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2021)

larry C said:


> View attachment 200189


I think I just posted one with the light on.....let me know it you can see it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice work. I don't have the patience to do that


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice work. I don't have the patience to do that


It does take considerable time, I've made several during the past few months......but it does keep this old man busy1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2021)

Love it. Maybe one day I'll try something like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 16, 2021)

That's incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2021)

Supercool. Did you sell it or give it away?


----------



## larry C (Jan 16, 2021)

phinds said:


> Supercool. Did you sell it or give it away?



This one was a gift to my daughter and son in law for their wedding anniversary. I have two commissions that I'm working on 
now....each one is a different design and shape.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 16, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love it. Maybe one day I'll try something like that


Go for it, they are an interesting challenge!


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2021)

By the way @larry C , you seem to have the same picture posted twice (with the light on). I assume that was not your intent.


----------



## larry C (Jan 17, 2021)

phinds said:


> By the way @larry C , you seem to have the same picture posted twice (with the light on). I assume that was not your intent.


I probably pushed the button twice.... i'll try to delete one


----------



## Joker9 (Jan 17, 2021)

Obviously, you are a patient man. Very cool!


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2021)

larry C said:


> I probably pushed the button twice.... i'll try to delete one


I took care of it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 17, 2021)

larry C said:


> I probably pushed the button twice.... i'll try to delete one


Actually, Paul, a member asked to see a picture of the shade with the light on.....I think that's the second picture


----------



## larry C (Jan 17, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> Obviously, you are a patient man. Very cool!


Id like to think so, but my wife doesn't agree.


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2021)

larry C said:


> Actually, Paul, a member asked to see a picture of the shade with the light on.....I think that's the second picture


Exactly. THAT is the one that you posted twice. Two identical pics with the light on. I removed one of them.


----------



## larry C (Jan 17, 2021)

phinds said:


> Exactly. THAT is the one that you posted twice. Two identical pics with the light on. I removed one of them.


Thanks! Bear with me, I'm an old fart, and I pee a lot.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gimpy (Jan 17, 2021)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

